
Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide - lelf
http://www.tonymacx86.com/446-building-customac-buyer-s-guide-october-2014.html
======
jfroma
I tried once but now I don't understand it.

The main benefit for me using OSx is that is a nix desktop os that works well
on a very specific hardware. Having used linux on the desktop before for years
I always had some problem with drivers and alike.

If I were willing to deal with these kind of issues I'd do it with some linux
distribution not osx.

I guess there are some cases like developing software for Apple os.

~~~
eropple
I can only speak for myself, but I Hackintosh because I need more computrons
than I can get in a retina MBP or a Mac mini and I'm not paying $5K for a Mac
Pro. My desktop (a Nehalem i7 with a Radeon HD6870) is still competitive with
every Mac they field, aside from that Pro, and I paid about a grand for it
three years ago.

Even aside from the lack of basically essential applications like Photoshop
and Illustrator, I'd rather invest a little effort making OS X work than work
every day in a Linux environment. The desktop experience, be it GNOME or KDE
or XFCE, is at best lukewarm and usually leaves me asking in vain why this
software hates me and wants me to waste my time.

~~~
wuster
Same here, I run a spec that Apple simply won't sell me. The moment they sell
me a computer that's user upgradable over time and allows me to choose the
monitors (no glare, please) that fit my needs, I'll say TAKE MY MONEY!

My Hackintosh built in 2012 for less than $800, it has:

\- Core i5 3.4 GHz (still competitive with Mac CPU specs sold in 2014 and into
2015) \- GeForce GT 640 with 2 x DVI + 1 x HDMI for a triple monitor setup
(much better than anything in Mac Minis and some iMacs) \- 2 SSD drives for
main OS \- 2 x 3TB magnetic drives (sync'ed to Amazon Glacier)

Note that two years after my initial build, faster CPU options and graphics
cards can be swapped in with incremental upgrades as my requirements increase.

I'll post separately in this thread tomorrow about my recommendations and
experience running this machine, but it's hands down the best Mac money can't
buy, with room to grow.

I don't do it because I don't want to give Apple my money, I have to do it
because Apple won't take my money.

-

P.S. IMO, Hackintosh only makes sense for desktops. While the various methods
could get it to work for laptops, no manufacturer comes close to Apple's build
quality. That trackpad is just amazing.

------
sounds
The Hackintosh movement is still going strong. One would think Apple would
make their life difficult but quite the opposite appears to be the case: there
are a few well-understood workarounds to get OS X working on an off-the-shelf
PC, mostly just audio and networking.

Be careful if you choose not to follow the guides, though! There's a reason
most Hackintoshes use Gigabyte motherboards, Atheros wireless, etc.

\- Just another happy Hackintosh user.

~~~
presumeaway
Once it's set up and working the way you want, how often do you find yourself
dealing with small issues?

~~~
zaphoyd
There are a few different kinds of issues that come up.

Software updates are a pain. Most of the time they work fine (especially now
that Apple has more commodity hardware and public OS betas). Sometimes there
are issues though and it is just always smart to wait a few months while they
are figured out. If you are the sort that always wants to be running the
latest OS version you'll find this frustrating or you'll spend a lot of time
updating. My MacBook Pro was running Yosemite from day one. My hackintosh is
still on 10.9.5. There are a few other minor software issues that come up..
iMessage is always a chore to get working.

On the hardware end you get much greater build to order flexibility. You are
limited in hardware to largely things that Apple uses somewhere in their
product line but this still gives you quite a few options since there are a
few very useful combos that Apple just doesn't sell. My configuration is
basically an iMac without a screen and with the Mac Pro graphics card. A Mac
Pro would require me to buy ~$2000 of Xeon hardware and a second GPU, neither
of which I need. An iMac would saddle me with a mobile GPU and non-replacable
glossy screen. As a bonus I have 5 different internal SATA drives (with room
for more) and a Blu-Ray burner.

That said, there are a lot of things about Apple hardware that I miss. I don't
have any Thunderbolt ports though and the graphics card is full of legacy DVI
ports instead of useful DisplayPort ones. The machine is large and uses way
more power and throws off way more heat than an Apple machine. I had to do
some careful design work to get something quiet and it is still not as quiet
as Apple hardware. Sleep has never worked reliably. Boot screen support for my
graphics card doesn't exist so I have to physically unplug video cables if I
want to see what is happening during boot up (say if I want to reboot in Linux
or Windows or from a recovery partition). The audio ports don't have the third
contact for a headset like Apple's do so I need a USB headset.

Overall, as a desktop solution for home use, non-commercial software
development, and gaming it lets you be more cost efficient with your computing
hardware at the price of time spent researching and tinkering. Particularly so
if your use case is one that Apple doesn't cater to like gaming or anything
that thinness isn't a top priority. Once it was set up I don't tend to have
problems. My hardware was ordered with Hackintosh compatibility in mind
though. Problems typically tend to be clustered around OS upgrades or hardware
changes rather than day to day issues (except for issues due to hardware
constraints like sleep/wake and boot screens). It is otherwise pretty stable.

I'd never recommend it for a laptop, a non-technical person, anyone who has
more money than time, or anyone who needs something reliable/with manufacturer
support/help. I wish I could justify a Mac Pro for my use case but I can't at
3-4x the price. I have a MacBook Pro for serious work which lets me take on
more risk of having the desktop out of commission due to any issues.

~~~
FromStoneage
Ultimately comes down to the trouble of building your own Hackintosn vs
Organic Mac with smooth future upgrades ...

Worth to note that the latest Mac mini has dropped to $499, that makes
Hackintosh even more unattractive

[http://www.nextofwindows.com/buying-a-cheap-mac-mini-vs-
buil...](http://www.nextofwindows.com/buying-a-cheap-mac-mini-vs-building-a-
hackintosh-pros-and-cons-late-2014-edition/)

~~~
shoegumfoot
Yup, and the CPU in that one is slower than the CPU in a (base-model) Mid-2011
Mini. What a deal!

------
e40
This is a little odd to post here. It the same article posted monthly,
slightly updated each month to include new and updated info.

Having said that, I used the tonymacx86 guide to buy and build my hackintosh.
My details: [http://envoy510.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/build-complete-
the-...](http://envoy510.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/build-complete-the-new-
hackintosh-is-a-success/)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
It's worth noting that this site, TonyMacx86, isn't well-liked by some of the
Hackintosh community, because they plagiarise and rebrand software and drivers
helpful or necessary in Hackintosh setup. The guide may be useful, but please
get your setup tools from the original sources.

My main source for this is conversations I've had in IRC, but it's also been
noted elsewhere.[0][1][2][3][4][5][6][7][8]

Also, apparently they have weird anti-piracy measures on their software...
software which they stole from others![9]

If you want Hackintosh install software which isn't stolen, I suggest myHack:
[http://myhack.sojugarden.com/](http://myhack.sojugarden.com/) (I'm
unaffiliated with it, but I've used it and I've had it recommended to me.)
Unfortunately, myHack is now proprietary, because the author has had their
code stolen in the past. It is, however, freeware.

[0] [http://prasys.info/2011/01/tonymac-
seriously/](http://prasys.info/2011/01/tonymac-seriously/)

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh/comments/17cb3x/have_any_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh/comments/17cb3x/have_any_other_people_new_to_osx86_hacking_found/c850t3a)

[2] [http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/gigabyte-uefi-
bi...](http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/gigabyte-uefi-bios-perfect-
fit-for.html?showComment=1370171495963#c6546710102114784135)

[3]
[http://forum.osxlatitude.com/index.php?/topic/626-d620-help/](http://forum.osxlatitude.com/index.php?/topic/626-d620-help/)

[4]
[http://archives.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3...](http://archives.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3558672)

[5] [http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?32906-ASUS-UEFI-
vBI...](http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?32906-ASUS-UEFI-vBIOS-tool-
for-GTX-600-series-cards!-It-s-
Here!&s=379a275a55d98d9b86e048febc56885e&p=294927&viewfull=1#post294927)

[6]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8468789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8468789)
(HN post, turn on showdead)

[7]
[https://twitter.com/Zackehh9lives/status/337548817513717760](https://twitter.com/Zackehh9lives/status/337548817513717760)

[8] [http://forum.osxlatitude.com/index.php?/topic/3593-myhack-
vs...](http://forum.osxlatitude.com/index.php?/topic/3593-myhack-vs-
unibeast/?p=25760)

[9]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20130215124559/http://tkware.inf...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130215124559/http://tkware.info/2013/01/27/hypocrisy-
thy-name-is-tonymacx86/)

~~~
hapless
I don't think anyone is surprised when a software piracy site doesn't have
careful copyright attributions for all of its piracy tools.

~~~
MatekCopatek
Don't fall for that story.

Building a Hackintosh is far from illegal, it's merely breaking Apple's EULA,
and even that might be null in many places (especially EU).

~~~
cowsandmilk
They are both violating licenses authored by Apple to protect their copyright.
In one case, the APSL, in the other, an EULA.

~~~
bjackman
MatekCopatek's point is that just because you are breaking Apple's bullshit
licenses agreement, doesn't mean you are breaking the law.

~~~
hapless
You are making an unauthorized copy of their copyrighted software.

Copyright infringement is illegal.

~~~
calimac
it's that simple right- go back to facebook -it's where you belong.

------
m0th87
Do these rigs break down with Apple patches or the like? Can I reasonably
expect a setup now to work 5 years from now?

~~~
Washuu
As long as a standard accepted configuration is used stuff tends to "just
work". I have my Hackintosh identified as a MacPro3,1. Standards OS X
maintenance releases upgrade just fine. I try to be careful with full OS
upgrades which usually just involves waiting a month or so to see what
problems people run into. Though, I do that even with official Apple hardware
because inevitably there is some issue with official Apple hardware or
software that ends up screwing me until fixes are pushed out.

The only reason the hardware would stop working is if Apple drops the similar
official hardware as being supported in a new release such as when they
dropped 32-bit EFI support.

------
dj-wonk
This compares pricing of some Apple offerings versus their hackintosh
counterparts: [http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/05/how-much-money-will-
hackin...](http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/05/how-much-money-will-hackintosh-
save-you.html)

~~~
e40
The "Mac Pro vs. CustoMac Pro Socket 2011" comparison is completely bogus,
because the CustoMac has space for hard drives and the Mac Pro requires the
purchase of an external bay that runs $1,500 to $2,500. That moves the base up
to $4,500 and $5,500 for people that need more than 3 hard drives (me). Now
you're talking $1,550 vs $5,500 and that is the precise reason I didn't buy a
Mac Pro and I did build a hackintosh.

------
lmz
While I'm not saying it's not fun to try and run OS X on PC hardware, can
anyone explain to me how this is not morally equivalent to unauthorized
copying / software piracy, given that they are both violations of the license
agreement?

~~~
FireBeyond
If you acquired the software legally, what then do you think?

Now ask yourself this question if you legally purchased Oracle or MSSQL, and
were evaluating for an application, testing, etc - and now I inform you that
that's unauthorized, and Oracle's license forbids you from doing any form of
benchmarking related to the database. Do you feel that you are being immoral
to test your application?

~~~
DanBC
Oracle licensing allows you to benchmark the software. You're not allowed to
disclose the results without permission.

[http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/pricing/olsa-
uk-v111003-0...](http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/pricing/olsa-
uk-v111003-070670.pdf)

You may not:

• remove or modify any program markings or any notice of Oracle’s proprietary
rights;

• make the programs or materials resulting from the services available in any
manner to any third party for use in the third party’s business operations
(unless such access is expressly permitted for the specific program license or
materials from the services you have acquired);

• cause or permit reverse engineering (unless required by law for
interoperability), disassembly or decompilation of the programs; or

• disclose results of any program benchmark tests without Oracle’s prior
written consent.

~~~
FireBeyond
Disclose to whom, though? It doesn't specify 'externally' to your company,
'publish' or 'to any other person'.

------
zippergz
Just quickly doing the math in my head, it seems like the Mini costs roughly
the same as a real Mac Mini. So, what's the advantage of going the DIY route?
I presume the price gap grows on the higher end systems?

~~~
jacquesm
What's 'real' about the 'real' Mac Mini that's not real about this one?

For one I would assume that since it's built up from separate parts you can
upgrade it at will, something you can't really do with a 'real' Mac Mini.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
> What's 'real' about the 'real' Mac Mini that's not real about this one?

Warranty and support. If Apple releases an update that breaks your Hackintosh
then too bad, if Apple does it to your $100 more legit Mac Mini then you can
moan at them if nothing else.

I do, however, completely agree with the upgrade argument. Particularly with
the latest gen' of Mac Mini which don't allow the RAM to be upgraded because
greed.

~~~
FireBeyond
If your definition of support is the ability to "moan at [the vendor] if
nothing else", is it really worthwhile to consider as an alternative? Your
hardware is still warrantied by the respective vendors.

~~~
judk
You can't walk into the Atheros Store at the mall to get warranty service.

~~~
tinco
Eh, that makes no sense. You can't go to the AMD store in your mall to get
your Mac Pro fixed either.

You can however, if you buy your HackPro all together at one store, go to that
stores service desk and have any component replaced, they might even give you
a loaner to work on while your HackPro is being repaired.

Most computer stores have better support than Apple too.

~~~
judk
You can walk into an _Apple_ Store on most cities.

------
free652
Personally I am a happy cow with my hackintosh able to drive 4k @ 60hz :-)
GTX750/UP2414Q with Yosemite

~~~
ebiester
Which monitor are you using?

~~~
free652
Dell UP2414Q

------
lokeshk
After a bit of brain storming between mac and hackintosh, I eventually decided
to buy a mac mini 2012. I agree that the site appears very convincing, but I
wonder if it's worth putting the effort to build a system that may or may not
work 5 years from now.

I took the cheapest mac mini 2012, $499 at BHPhoto, and upgraded the RAM to 16
GB, and HDD to 512 SSD. Couldn't be happier! I can see this device working 5
years from now.

~~~
orbifold
The installation is by now very straightforward, if you have for example
Gigabyte board and standard components. In 2012 I bought a i7-3770, 8gb ram,
nvidia gtx 680, gigabyte-z77-d3h and 256 SSD. On such hardware all it takes is
readjusting some BIOS settings (turn on AHCI, disable Intel Vd) and maybe
install a ethernet driver and sound driver. I'm pretty sure an equivalent iMac
would have been significantly more expensive, than what I paid then.

~~~
lokeshk
I agree - the front cost is not as high as it used to be. Although, the
maintenance cost is probably high which is what I was hinting to in my
comment. How has your experience been around upgrades in the last two years?
The apps like iMessage check BIOS to ensure that it's apple hardware that they
are running on. And between upgrades, those things can potentially change. How
many adjustments have you had to make along the way?

------
hapless

      Your karma check for today:
      There once was was a user that whined
      his existing OS was so blind,
      he'd do better to pirate an OS that ran great
      but found his hardware declined.
      Please don't steal Mac OS!
      Really, that's way uncool.
      (C) Apple Computer, Inc.
    

(from a low page written in memory when Don't Steal Mac OS X.kext is loaded)

~~~
wuster
Apple is rolling in cash from the 20+ Macs/iPhones/iPods I've personally owned
or got from work over the years, I don't feel a tinge of guilt, I'm probably
one of their best lifetime customers.

------
obviouslygreen
There are two fairly consistent benefits to running OS X:

1\. It usually comes installed on great hardware.

2\. It's less vulnerable to most things than Windows.

Beyond that, if you choose to build a Hackintosh, in my opinion you (for
whatever reason) enjoy OS X enough to depend on it but don't like Apple enough
to run their OS without paying their hardware premium (entirely understandable
from the price perspective but a little illogical if you take it a bit
further).

Frankly, I can't see any reason for the Hackintosh middle ground other than
people who can't cope without the OS but can't afford the hardware. The
software is little more than a neutered and compromised version of BSD that
lets you part way into a walled garden (cue _It 's a trap!_ meme).

Granted: There's also the requirement of a Mac for iOS development... but
guess what? You're still stuck with the developer program membership fee. Save
$500 here, lose $100 a year there, along with probably being in violation of
half a dozen usage limitations.

~~~
oe
First, I don't think Apple hardware is expensive when you compare it to other
machines with similar specs.

The reason for building my own Hackintosh was mostly getting a machine that
was good for gaming (a powerful GPU). It wasn't about saving money, as the
same money would have bought a decent iMac, but using that money better.

~~~
zaphoyd
I'd second this. In general, Apple hardware is not terribly expensive for what
you get (assuming that you don't value things like software, industrial
design, power efficiency, noise, compactness at zero because you personally
are not interested in them).

A Hackintosh lets you get combinations of hardware that Apple doesn't sell. It
also lets you add or remove features that Apple doesn't offer on any model
such as replaceable components and large/loud/inefficient machines. In many
cases this does end up being cheaper because you are purposely choosing to use
fewer or lower quality components.

------
calimac
Tonymacx86 = a glorified Amazon Affiliate blog.

Dude is all about driving traffic to his amazon affiliate account. brilliant.

I can't complain because the site has helped me from time to time.

Tonymac has been good for the overall main streaming of the hackintosh
movement. Back when OSx was $20 he forced the app store purchase (good i
guess)

------
cji
I built one 3 years ago and have been mostly pleased. It's a pain that with
every point release I have to re-apply the patches for my audio to work, and
migrating to new OS X versions can be nerve-wracking, but tonymac's site is an
outstanding resource to help you through the process.

------
edelans
I would love to see such a list for linux distros !

------
judk
Those parts links need a List Link to easily view each bundle together on
newegg/ amazon.

------
rrggrr
Id like to find someone reputable to build one for me. Any volunteers?

~~~
wuster
I've built Hackintoshes since 10.7, but I would never offer to build one for
friends and family, only because I know I'll be called upon to fix the
inevitable problem during software updates. This is a social obligation I
rather avoid, lest I become the "IT guy" for yet another dependent.

My recommendation is - if you don't have the knowledge or patience to build
one yourself, you should not ask one to be built for you, because it will
break and you're gonna have an unproductive day/week while you wait for help
to arrive. Not worth the headache and lost productivity.

Hackintoshing should be strictly treated as a hobby.

